# Meguiars - is it me or what?



## stu_tt (May 17, 2007)

Hi, had an odd day of cleaning, polishing and waxing yesterday. On previous occasions I have followed (or at least thought I had) the instructions on the bottles - apply to small areas and rub off. So I have done exactly that, but it seems such hard work compared to say Autoglym Super Resin Polish, but at least the Meg's has less residue. Anyway, I applied both polish and wax coats all over the bodywork and left for a while, rubbing off each application, turning the cloth etc. What a difference - it wa really easy to polish off, and what a finish......look...


































As you can see, The Black Pearl came out really well. So what eactly give it the deep shine - the polish application, or the wax coat too? Does the wax provide just the protection coat only? How much better would Swissvax be, and which is the best stuff to get? :?


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

Car looks sweet! IMO dark cars are easier to get a great shine on.

Anyway, I have been using NXT tech wax for ages and was very impressed................until I bought the entry level Swissvax Onyx.

Sorry dude its no comparison. Just buy some, and by all accounts the next one up (saphir) I think is even better.


----------



## qooqiiu (Oct 12, 2007)

Matt B said:


> l Swissvax Onyx.


How much is that stuff?
What is it? Paste / liquid?

Is it as easy to apply and take off as the NXT?


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

qooqiiu said:


> Matt B said:
> 
> 
> > l Swissvax Onyx.
> ...


Its a pot containing a solid wax, you just rub your spongy pad thing onto the pot, then rub it around your paintwork....goes on really well and you don't need much. Give it half an hour or so and rub off. No residue, just an unbelievable finish. The most noticeable thing was the next wash I did, hose spraying the side of the car and the water just flew off.
Worth the money.


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

qooqiiu said:


> Matt B said:
> 
> 
> > l Swissvax Onyx.
> ...


Onyx Â£39.00 Saphir Â£68.00 Best of Show Â£119.00

Cleaner fluid (must use to get the best from wax!) 250ml Â£19.90 470ml Â£34.90

Wax will last an easy 3 years - there are some who are into their 4th year on the original tub.

I guarantee it'll be the easiest car care product you'll ever have used with results that'll exceed anything else out there.

Onyx/Saphir for light colours. Saphir/Best of Show for dark colours.

Good example of what the waxes can achieve in here...posts by KMP, naughTTy and myself

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... p?t=116102

Dave

edited for pi*s poor spelling...I'm knackered :wink:


----------



## KevtoTTy (Aug 24, 2004)

Dave

Mauritius Blue - BOS or Saphir? :?

Kev

PS Or shall I wait for you do head Souf?


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

KevtoTTy said:


> Dave
> 
> Mauritius Blue - BOS or Saphir? :?
> 
> ...


I'll answer in reverse!...your choice; a whole load of reasons are stopping me getting out and about too far at the moment. However, I will be working right through to October. 
It's not had to get superb results doing it yourself 

Saphir or BoS? 
Costs aside, I'd choose BoS. I did a Mauritius Blue TT today with BoS, it did look good and the colour is sufficiently deep to show the potential of BoS at it's best.
Sadly rain stopped play and I didn't manage to grab any pics.

Saphir will still give a finish that'll not disappoint...slightly easier to use than BoS, it just lacks that extra depth and wet look that BoS gives.

Either one is equally suitable - just the cost that you have to justify!

Dave


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> Cleaner fluid (must use to get the best from wax!) 250ml Â£19.90 470ml Â£34.90


Dave,

I machine polished with Sonus SFX 2 and 3 prior to putting the wax on. Should I still be using the cleaner fluid ? and when should I use it?

Sorry if thats a daft question but I am just getting used to all the lovely products I keep buying ** twitch **.

Matt


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

Matt B said:


> I machine polished with Sonus SFX 2 and 3 prior to putting the wax on. Should I still be using the cleaner fluid ? and when should I use it?
> 
> Sorry if thats a daft question but I am just getting used to all the lovely products I keep buying ** twitch **.
> 
> Matt


Not a daft question Matt 

I've messed around with the families cars trying all sorts of products as "pre-wax" cleaner/polish etc...none have produced the results that the cleaner fluid gives especially with getting the absolute best out of the wax - finish and durability especially.

The Cleaner Fluid is a very fine non abrasive polish/paint cleaner and a "primer" for the wax. It won't stain window rubbers or trim.

Easy to use by hand or machine (soft pad slow speed on machine) it gives a deep and lustrous finish that the wax will seal and enhance.

I recommend the cleaner fluid be applied twice a year; pre and post-winter is usually enough. Nothing wrong a mid summer wipe-over either if needed.

Keep the Sonus stuff for shifting any minor paint defects - but use the cleaner fluid after, followed by the wax . Definately worth using 

Dave


----------



## ZTG TT (May 17, 2008)

I think it may be time to move on to Best of Show to satisfy my OCD :roll: Using megs at the mo and to think before I joined this place I thought Super Resin Polish was the best you could get 

Does anyone have a link of where to buy. Thanks 

oh and thanks to the guru's for all their useful info


----------



## Naresh (Nov 22, 2004)

I find that the Meguires goes on easily, buffs off even easier plus smells great!  The only thing is that its not as durable as the Swissol Onyx I bought. When it comes to wax, I find paying that little bit extra makes all the difference. Meguires Next is also good, but again, no match for the Swissol products. (IMO)


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

ZTG TT said:


> Does anyone have a link of where to buy. Thanks


Swissvax GB 01423 797989...speak to Stuart, tell him I "sent" you. You may get a couple of bob off :wink:

Dave


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> Matt B said:
> 
> 
> > I machine polished with Sonus SFX 2 and 3 prior to putting the wax on. Should I still be using the cleaner fluid ? and when should I use it?
> ...


Cheers Dave, Thanks for the advice.
TBH I got the G220 to try and get rid of some minor scratches left by a neighbours cat, but was so made up with how smooth it makes the panels I am kind of addicted now.

Anyway, I will buy some cleaning fluid tomorrow and some of the tyre blackening stuff.

Thanks

Matt


----------



## ZTG TT (May 17, 2008)

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> ZTG TT said:
> 
> 
> > Does anyone have a link of where to buy. Thanks
> ...


Thanks Dave


----------

